# sl 90 omfg



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

finally got em up and rolling on the felt alu frame with carbon fork and stays

omfg. i thought the 70's i swapped out for on my specialized were nice. but phhhuckkkk. light, smooth roll and runnin slient. beautiful wheels, have far exceeded expectations. now that i found easton 

i aint never going back. first class equipment all the way...two thumbs waaaay up

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: .


----------

